# Any way to filter by "Unread Threads"?



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Is there a way to only show unread threads in a forum? Not "never visited", just ones that have posts I haven't seen?

It doesn't matter if it's something I have to apply each time.

Thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

astrohip said:


> Is there a way to only show unread threads in a forum? Not "never visited", just ones that have posts I haven't seen?
> It doesn't matter if it's something I have to apply each time.
> Thanks!


A thread in a forum that has threads that I haven't read has a dot before the name. Is that what you mean? A forum with unread posts in any thread has the TiVo icon dark, nothing new it's gray.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> A thread in a forum that has threads that I haven't read has a dot before the name. Is that what you mean? A forum with unread posts in any thread has the TiVo icon dark, nothing new it's gray.


Thanks. That's what I use now. What I was looking for is a filter/setting where ONLY those unread (dot) threads are listed. Where the read threads aren't even listed.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

astrohip said:


> Thanks. That's what I use now. What I was looking for is a filter/setting where ONLY those unread (dot) threads are listed. Where the read threads aren't even listed.


I see. Well, I have hidden many forums, so my display almost fits on one screen. If I need a hidden forum, there is the short cut icon on the top & bottom of every page.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Maybe I should describe what I'm trying to do... it's possible I'm unaware of an easy way to achieve it...

I have a couple forum (Ex: TV Talk) where I subscribe to many threads. I'll visit new posts in those threads, several times a day, via "Watched Threads". Or some I have as hot threads (my own term), and I get an email when there is activity. In either case, I visit the threads directly, and not thru the forum.

Then every day or two, I'll visit the forum itself, looking for new threads, or activity on threads I don't subscribe to. The problem is I have a page full of threads (20/page), and many of them are already visited. I was looking for a way to only see the threads with new activity, I haven't visited yet. The "dot" threads.

Clear as mud?

Yeah, first world minor problem, but I figured it was worth asking.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Recent Posts | TiVoCommunity Forum ???


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Recent Posts | TiVoCommunity Forum ???


Any way to do that for a single forum? I believe that's what I am looking for.


----------



## sakura panda (Apr 6, 2004)

Do you use New Posts? 

I only follow a few forums, so at the top of the front page of the forums that I don't follow, I have selected "Ignore Forum", and those forums do not show up when I use "New Posts". If you don't use that already, you could set it up for checking just that one forum.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

sakura panda said:


> Do you use New Posts?
> 
> I only follow a few forums, so at the top of the front page of the forums that I don't follow, I have selected "Ignore Forum", and those forums do not show up when I use "New Posts". If you don't use that already, you could set it up for checking just that one forum.


Interesting idea. What other effect does "Ignore Forum" have? For example, can I still see it via direct link? Will I still get responses to threads I follow?

Thanks.


----------



## sakura panda (Apr 6, 2004)

astrohip said:


> Interesting idea. What other effect does "Ignore Forum" have? For example, can I still see it via direct link? Will I still get responses to threads I follow?
> 
> Thanks.


All of the forums do still show up in the forums list on the main page; I think it only works on New Posts but I have only ignored forums that I don't interact with at all, so I don't know what else it does.

There is another board that I am on, where I can select which forums are displayed when I choose "New Posts", and in that one, threads I'm following in forums I am not watching do not show up in the New Posts list, but they do show up in my User CP. I don't know if it works the same here.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## sakura panda (Apr 6, 2004)

I started to wonder about it, so yesterday I ignored this forum, and this thread shows up in my Watched Threads but not in New Posts. I didn't dig any deeper than that.


----------

